# Truck Stop Nozzle Too Big to Fit



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I think that's a good idea if you travel a lot. Never know when circumstances might put you out in the middle of nowhere with only truck stops available. Probably store it alongside the DEF tank?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

On my very first fill up when I bought the car I didn't know that there were different pumps for cars and went to the truck one. Took a while but it did fill up by trickling the fuel in. You can imagine my embarrassment when the service station guy asked why I didn't use one of the car pumps.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Nozzle adapter = funnel, a much cheaper solution. 

This is a prime example of why I would not run the tank so low, that way if the station can't sell fuel( like if the power is out), is out of fuel or the nozzle won't fit you won't accidentally run out of gas and end up stranded.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Running dry in a diesel is a much bigger problem than in a petrol car. It is not just a matter of putting fuel in, you also have to bleed the system before the engine will start.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Running dry in a diesel is a much bigger problem than in a petrol car. It is not just a matter of putting fuel in, you also have to bleed the system before the engine will start.


It's a good day (g'day?) when you learn something new. I didn't know running out of fuel in a oil burner required extra procedures. Kinda like when a co-worker of mine had the fuel gel in her VW Jetta TDI?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Running dry in a diesel is a much bigger problem than in a petrol car. It is not just a matter of putting fuel in, you also have to bleed the system before the engine will start.


It's not that difficult.

From my Korean-built JG Cruze Diesel Owner's Handbook, page 103:
*Diesel fuel system bleeding*
If the tank has been run dry, the diesel fuel system must be bled. Switch on the ignition three times for 15 seconds at a time. Then start the engine for a maximum of 40 seconds. Repeat this process after no less than 5 seconds. If the engine fails to start, seek the assistance of your Holden Dealer.

Hmm, about it not being difficult, after trying to explain to people how to clear code 82 (Engine Oil Life) by turning the ignition on and depressing the accelerator pedal three times in five seconds, perhaps it _is_ difficult!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the large nozzles are cuz the pumps are 60 gallon per min

dont wanna fill the cruze with that


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> It's a good day (g'day?) when you learn something new. I didn't know running out of fuel in a oil burner required extra procedures. Kinda like when a co-worker of mine had the fuel gel in her VW Jetta TDI?


different vehicles use different pumps and are harder to prime than others


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel was not available at the car pumps?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> diesel was not available at the car pumps?


No. I was surprised and quite honestly expected more from Husky.


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

There are two diesel nozzle sizes. One for trucks the other for cars.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah... I know it's technique not size but today I was desperate to fill up as my light had come on 15 minutes earlier and I pulled into a Husky truck stop.
> 
> But all of the diesel pumps - and there were about a dozen - all had enlarged nozzles too large to be received deeply into my filler neck.
> 
> ...


In a desperate situation, you can definitely use the truck pump, but they are quite tricky to use because the fuel comes out FAST. This is even if you try to feather the trigger and accidentally pass the tipping point. My filler doesn't have a flap on it so you can just put the nozzle as far as it will go. I never had to do this on a Cruze but once had to do this on an older Benz. I did not know the fuel would come out so quickly and made a bit of a mess. Even with an adapter, you still have to deal with the high pressure. It' really is best to avoid if at all possible. 

how far past the auto switch off did you go to get that much fuel in?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> In a desperate situation, you can definitely use the truck pump, but they are quite tricky to use because the fuel comes out FAST. This is even if you try to feather the trigger and accidentally pass the tipping point. My filler doesn't have a flap on it so you can just put the nozzle as far as it will go. I never had to do this on a Cruze but once had to do this on an older Benz. I did not know the fuel would come out so quickly and made a bit of a mess. Even with an adapter, you still have to deal with the high pressure. It' really is best to avoid if at all possible.
> 
> how far past the auto switch off did you go to get that much fuel in?


It's about two gallons and approaching 10 litres. I just fill and foam, rinse and repeat. Takes about 10 minutes to do - but gives me an extra day or two on the road - so it's well worth it to me.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

nebojsa said:


> There are two diesel nozzle sizes. One for trucks the other for cars.


I've actually found 3 nozzle configurations in my observation:

1. The 3/4" or so (estimating - not at a fuel station to check) diameter nozzle that is the same size as gasoline nozzles

2. The 1.5 inch (again estimating) nozzle that is common among Diesel pumps. I have seen these at both large truck stops and regular gas stations. This will fit the Cruze filler neck. While these do fill the tank quickly, it is not an unmanageable flow rate. The only consequence is a lot of foam that gets in the way if you're trying to squeeze in the absolute maximum 18.3 gallons. 

3. The same 1.5 inch (estimated) nozzle as listed above, but with a 1/8" or so solid lip around the outside of the tip of the nozzle. These will not fit the filler neck on my Cruze, and I have only seen them at truck stops that are catering to tractor-trailer drivers. It seems possible that this indicates the high-flow pump that would be inadvisable for use on a passenger car.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> I've actually found 3 nozzle configurations in my observation:
> 
> 1. The 3/4" or so (estimating - not at a fuel station to check) diameter nozzle that is the same size as gasoline nozzles
> 
> ...


Reverend brother it was a type three nozzle that I was faced with. 

I just sent an email to Husky asking why they would only have that configuration at the intersection of highways 401 and 416. I'll let y'all know what they answer with - but I'm not expecting much.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thats happened to me a few times in my Duramax, it lets the big nozzle go in just a little.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

They have been having these issues with cars and trucks for many years and across many many brands. I have talked to countless engineers and brand quality managers, there just isn't an interest in supplying the diesel cruze with an adapter or give us a bigger fill tube.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

tcruze94 said:


> They have been having these issues with cars and trucks for many years and across many many brands. I have talked to countless engineers and brand quality managers, there just isn't an interest in supplying the diesel cruze with an adapter or give us a bigger fill tube.


Supply and demand will cause more diesel truck stations to add car pumps, it happened in Australia and it will happen in USA when diesel gains momentum in smaller vehicles.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Just a quick update to let y'all know that late last night I received an email from Husky's district manager explaining that he'll look into things and let me know.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Just a quick update to let y'all know that late last night I received an email from Husky's district manager explaining that he'll look into things and let me know.


at least they got back to you. I've had to use a truck one once and boy did it fill my ctd up quick. Had to hold to nozzle in place though because it wouldn't fit all the way in.


----------



## DrKlahn (Feb 10, 2014)

I ran into this at the local station. The car always stops at about 14 gallons. So I just held the nozzle to the filler opening and pulled the trigger to the 1st notch and ran it to 14 gallons. Wasn't too bad.


----------

